# Carl Landry Appreciation Thread



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac one can be made by someone else.

As a Rocket fan I don't think I have ever liked a player as much as Carl Landry. I was watching that game against the Wolves where he broke out and ever since that game earned himself a spot in a rotation. He spilled his heart (and teeth) out for the Rockets and along with Scola and Hayes bought their 100% to every game. He was the first guy in a Rockets uniform to be able to dunk for a while when T-Mac started getting crappy. He was there for the 22 game win streak... So many memories.

Here are a couple of Carl Landry highlights... Remember the block (and the save!!) he made against Deron Williams in the playoffs?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

One of my all time favorite Rockets. Probably in my top 5. My heart sank when I found out he was gone. As Rudy Tomjonovich would say, he has the heart of a champion. Probably one of the hardest working players in the league. 

Man I am going to miss him. I didnt feel this bad after trading a player since Otis Thorpe in 1995. This one hurts...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck in Sac town Landry!!! Just dont light us up when we play you.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


>


this picture is just weird seeing it...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Please bring back Landry this summer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You need only watch Sonny and Cher the last few games to appreciate him...geez.

Just a completely thoughtless move.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Tom said:


> You need only watch Sonny and Cher the last few games to appreciate him...geez.
> 
> Just a completely thoughtless move.


huh?

carl landry was a very good player for the rockets and he's definitely much appreciated, but the trade was a very good move for houston.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They have only 2 players on their team right now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Landry is back in Houston tonight. I hopes he gets a standing O


----------

